# Seit ihr auf der Arbeit? oder in der Schule?



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

Hio 
ich dacht mir ich mach mal ein "ich würde jetzt viel lieber..." thread. Also schreibt rein was ihr jetzt lieber machen würdet (auf wow bezogen).

Ich würde jetzt lieber für mein neuen Helm Netherdrachenschuppen farmen


MfG Toyuki


----------



## aengaron (22. November 2007)

Ich würde viel lieber mit angenehmen Gruppen ein paar Heroics machen, um endlcih an mein 60 bzw. 75 Marken für neue Schuhe / Beine zu kommen^^

Bei dem Gedanken, dass die meisten meiner Soccerkollegen gerade das gleiche Schicksal teilen...naja alleine wirds auch nix...also arbeiten^^


----------



## x3n0n (22. November 2007)

Ich würde jetzt lieber mit meinem 23 Jäger Twink 70 sein :<


----------



## Ingerim (22. November 2007)

Würd lieber Heroics machen für die neuen Deff Hosen

was abern och besser wär wär wenn ich in der Arbeit was zu tun hätt was länder alsne halbe stunde dauert. aber da leider mein localer webserver irgendwie alle 10 min abkackt naja


----------



## Dalmus (22. November 2007)

Nachdem ich gestern Loot falsch zugeteilt hab und das Ticket 3 Stunden von den GMs ungeachtet blieb, würd ich mich jetzt viel lieber einloggen und mit einem GM quatschen als hier auf der Arbeit zu hocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und danach dann ein bisserl Leder farmen gehen, damit mein Schurke mit der Lederei mal wieder ein wenig vorran kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azraeel (22. November 2007)

http://www.seitseid.de/


----------



## Artherk (22. November 2007)

ich würd jetz lieber einen schmied für mein teufelsstahllangschert auf maly finden als hier zu sitzen und löcher in die luft zu starren ... Ps bin inner arbeit^^


----------



## Faulmaul (22. November 2007)

würd jetzt lieber die HDZ2 rocken mit der absolut genialen Gruppe mit der ich gestern drinnen war;

Vergelter, Hunter, Mage, Heilpala und Deffi (moi); 3 runs in Serie ohne wipe, keiner von uns Kara-equippt

weil ich den Ruf bei den wächtern für geiles Equip brauch'


----------



## Gydowin (22. November 2007)

Ich will gern den magiestoff von den gilden mitgliedern haben um zu skillen statt hier zu sitzen


----------



## Zermeran (22. November 2007)

arbeiten, aber nur bis 15 uhr, 15.30 bin ich on :-)


----------



## LarzerusIce (22. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaitaanb (22. November 2007)

Hallo,

auch wenn ich gerade von meinem Buero aus auf den Atlantik gucken kann wuerde ich lieber BGs machen und Ehre fuer naechste Woche farmen. 27000 Ehre = neuer DUDU Stab = 500 ATP mehr = FREU! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruesse aus Portugal


----------



## Mirek (22. November 2007)

Ich würde jetzt viel lieber mein rL genießen, als Sinnlose Threads auf buffed zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veit Rausch (22. November 2007)

Azraeel schrieb:


> http://www.seitseid.de/



!!!


----------



## RozarDober (22. November 2007)

Ich würde jetzt gern Bota oder Mecha gehen, um endlich die Handschuhe oder Schultern vom Wildtierfürsten zu ergattern...


----------



## Mirek (22. November 2007)

Kann mal nicht jemand evtl. noch folgende internetseiten erstellen:


www.wennwen.de
www.dennden.de
www.dasdass.de


dann wäre ich endlich ein wenig glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (22. November 2007)

Wenn ich nun zu Hause wäre und WoW am laufen hätte würde ich folgendes machen:

-Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit farmen für Handschuhe und Trinket
-Ruf farmen in HDZ2 für PVP Trinket
-Geistsplitter farmen für PVP Ring
-Ehre farmen für PVP belohnungen
-und Gold farmen, damit ich den T4 Kopf sowie T4 Hosen sockeln und entchanten kann! :>


----------



## Dalmus (22. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Kann mal nicht jemand evtl. noch folgende internetseiten erstellen:
> www.wennwen.de
> www.dennden.de
> www.dasdass.de
> ...


www.dasdass.de <-- gibt's. 
Davon abgesehen: Reicht's nicht wenn es _einer_ postet?


----------



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

zu den rechtschreibflames
... grade mal 1 post und schon der erste flame-.- nobody is perfect oder wie war das?


----------



## Mirek (22. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> zu den rechtschreibflames
> ... grade mal 1 post und schon der erste flame-.- no body is perfect oder wie war das?



Trotzdem sollte man seine Muttersprache bis zu einem Gewissen Maß gut beherschen!
Hat doch nix mit Perfekt zu tun. o0


----------



## LarzerusIce (22. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> zu den rechtschreibflames
> ... grade mal 1 post und schon der erste flame-.- no body is perfect oder wie war das?





jup ^^ kein körper ist perfekt ^^ hast recht ^^


----------



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man seine Muttersprache bis zu einem Gewissen Maß gut beherschen!
> Hat doch nix mit Perfekt zu tun. o0



ich kann sprechen ich kann halbwegs vernünftig schreiben. Ich stehe auch dazu das mein Schrift deutsch relativ schelcht ist aber da kann ich leider nichts für...


----------



## Mirek (22. November 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> ich kann sprechen ich kann halbwegs vernünftig schreiben. Ich stehe auch dazu *das* mein Schrift deutsch relativ schelcht ist aber da kann ich leider nichts für...




www.dasdass.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja, aber dann mull' doch nicht direkt rum, sondern schreib: "Ja, sry werde ich ändern, danke" o.Ä.!

Ich freue mich immer, wenn mich jemand verbessert und nehme das auch dankend an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solltest du auch mal tun, ist ja nich' böse gemeint, will dich damit auch nicht angreifen oder so !


----------



## Leannan (22. November 2007)

Zurück zum Thema, Jungs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *ggg*

Also, _ich _ würde jetzt viel lieber den dicken Furbolg mit Schwung in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördern, der meine arme kleine Priesterin gestern im Teufelswald so fies hat auf den H... hat fallen lassen (der Feigling hat sich Hilfe gerufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).

Und da ich zuhause arbeite ist die Versuchung ganz besonders groß. Aber ich bleib tapfer und erledige erst die Akten für heute   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (22. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man seine Muttersprache bis zu einem Gewissen Maß gut beherschen!
> Hat doch nix mit Perfekt zu tun. o0



schließe mich Toyuki vollkommen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Hier im forum ist die Rechtschreibung doch echt relativ egal, hauptsache die Leute wissen was gemeint ist ^^.

Und nun zum thema:

ich würde jetzt gern Finsche twinken, damit ich endlich mal meinen Spielgefährten Thomsche einhol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## labbi (22. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> www.dasdass.de
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok.. Internetseiten aus deinem vorherigen Post wird groß geschrieben, sowie in einem gewissen Maß und bitte nicht anfangen zu Plenken.


----------



## FoolsTome (22. November 2007)

Ich wär lieber ohne laptop in der uni und könnte weiter chinesisch lernen, anstatt foren zu lesen


----------



## Mirek (22. November 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> schließe mich Toyuki vollkommen an
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, aber es ist doch trotzdem nicht so schwer n' bisschen darauf zu achten wie man schreibt, dann haben die anderen User es doch auch leichter die Person zu verstehen!



labbi schrieb:


> Ok.. Internetseiten aus deinem vorherigen Post wird groß geschrieben, sowie in einem gewissen Maß und bitte nicht anfangen zu Plenken.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@Yozoshura



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmalhans (22. November 2007)

hauptsache ihr flamt euch voll.....

back to topic:
jo, der twink ruft nach mir. aber die arbeit hat vorrang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

Um es in Worten meines Orcs auszudrücken: Arbeit Arbeit!


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Ich würde gerne mit meinem WL Twink spielen, anstatt dem Lehrer zuzuhören, wenn er was erklärt, was man eh shcon kennt -_-         




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. November 2007)

Imbachar schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mit meinem WL Twink spielen, anstatt dem Lehrer zuzuhören, wenn er was erklärt, was man eh shcon kennt -_-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wayne soll beliebt sein bei den Lehrern. Ich empfehle: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (22. November 2007)

erstmal danke an Huntara und Yozoshura für die Unterstützung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mirek du warst ja noch ok aber die andern 2 vol.... naja ich werde mich bemühen garantiere aber für nichts =)

MfG Toyuki


----------



## Minimilch (22. November 2007)

Ich würd liebr aldor Ruf farmen damit emin Twink auch endlich Ehrfürchtig wird :-)


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man seine Muttersprache bis zu einem Gewissen Maß gut *beherschen*!
> Hat doch nix mit Perfekt zu tun. o0



Aber wie gesagt, wir sind nur Menschen und machen auch Fehler, so wie du.

''behe*r*schen'' = behe*rr*schen


----------



## Dalmus (22. November 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Trotzdem sollte man seine Muttersprache bis zu einem *g*ewissen Maß gut beher*r*schen!


Können wir's nun gut sein lassen mit Rechtschreibflames?

Edit: Verdammt, Soramac, hättest Du mit dem Abschicken nicht noch ein paar Minuten warten können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (22. November 2007)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Können wir's nun gut sein lassen mit Rechtschreibflames?
> 
> Edit: Verdammt, Soramac, hättest Du mit dem Abschicken nicht noch ein paar Minuten warten können?
> 
> ...



Ich hätte warten können, also Ich hätte gewollt, wenn Ich gekonnt hätte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder?...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Ich saß in der Schule. Und hab Deutsch geschrieben. Und da hab ich mir gedacht: Auf HdRO hab ich grad keine Lust, ich würde viel lieber mit dem Schiefen Turm unter dem Arm, ner Pizza aufm Auge und einer Giraffe auf dem Kopf durch die Innenstadt rennen und dabei laut 'Rofl this is Madness' grölen.


----------



## Maddin2307 (22. November 2007)

würde jetzt auch lieber noch ne runde twinken, anstatt ins bett zu gehn (hab morgen schule) aber ich kipp gleich vom stuhl xD

btw: will ja nich nerven, aber die leute auf dieser seidseit-page schreiben "Du" immer groß. schreibt man das nich mittlerweile immer klein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*rechtschreibung 4tw!!*


naja, gut nacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Ich schreib das auch immer groß. Gehört für mich zur Höflichkeit dazu, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rechtschreibung :°


----------



## picollo0071 (23. November 2007)

ich würd lieber zuhause sein und meinen hexi (51) auf 70 bringen (dann muss ich meinem tank nicht immer healpots kaufen xD)


----------



## Nillonde (23. November 2007)

wenn das hier nur auf WoW bezogen ist frag ich mich was es im Gott & die Welt macht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (23. November 2007)

Ich würde im Moment viel lieber mit meinem Schatz zusammen WoW zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Gias (23. November 2007)

Nillonde schrieb:


> wenn das hier nur auf WoW bezogen ist frag ich mich was es im Gott & die Welt macht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Fuer manche ist halt WoW mittlerweile ihre Welt und Gott ist dabei Blizzard  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw ich wuerde lieber zu hause arbeiten weils da bequemer ist
sich zu wuenschen lieber wow zu zocken als den job zu machen find
ich btw seltsam -kein job kein cash (kay auser ihr seit goldfarmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Fauzi (23. November 2007)

ICh bin auch auf arbeit, und würde lieber mein lvl 67 machen und danach urwasser farmen gehn. ich würd sogar 100runs durch DM machen, nur das ich nicht arbeiten muss (*fg). Auf der arbeit fallen einem eh meist die besten ideen ein. Und wenn man dan zuhause vorm PC sitzt weiss man nicht was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blechdosenritter (27. November 2007)

ich will einfach nur nach hause...
was leckeres essen, ne runde gammeln/pennen und dann
ne runde twinken/pvp oder vielleicht mal endlich ne schöne intanz mit dropp für mich besuchen... Im TV kommt ja um die Zeit eh nurnoch Müll... noch 5Stunden bis feierabend


----------



## Succubie (27. November 2007)

ich will einfach nur (auf WoW bezogen) heroic innis durch rushen um genug marken für die neuen heroicbelohnungen, die es seit patch 2.3 gibt, zu bekommen. 

hab aber jetzt leider keine zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadolock (27. November 2007)

würde gern Zuhause sein Arghhhhhhhhhhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (27. November 2007)

Ich würd auch lieber Zuhause sein.
Moment, dass bin ich ja schon.
Dann wär ich eben gern auf Hawai. Da is sche warm.


----------



## Rabenbunt (27. November 2007)

Ich wär gerade gern auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt, mit Glühwein und einer Tofu-Bratwurst in der Hand.
Und daneben mein Schatz, der mich fragt, ob ich nicht noch einen Glühwein will.


----------



## Zexyon (28. November 2007)

ich würde jetz lieber meine Druidin weiter lvln


----------



## Minati (28. November 2007)

Ich wäre jtzt auch lieber woanders als auf Arbeit. Entweder zu Hause oder auf dem Weihnachtsmakrt mit ner großen Tasse Lumumba in der Hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (29. November 2007)

ich hätt jetz lieber n anständiges i-net und würd wieder der maintank der serverbesten gilde oda mehr sein. dann wär ich glücklich=) need wow, gute gilde, und extremen raid erfolg.


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Juhu, ich bin Zuhause und kann Zocken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (30. November 2007)

Ich hau dich -.-


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

WOCHENENDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!1111einseinself  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Endlich! Und nöchste Woche zwei Arbeiten. Juhu.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## se_BASTET (30. November 2007)

mein pala weier hochtwinken, macht ma wieder mordsfun. gerade wenn man den ganzen (frei)tag auf arbeit rumgammeln muss hat man bock auf sowas...

am liebsten würd ich aber was mit mein schatzi machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dann machs doch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fauzi (30. November 2007)

Wochenende? pffft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen arbeit. Dafür vom So-Mo WOCHENEEEEENDEEEEE *auchmiteineins11e* xD


----------



## Humfred (30. November 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Wochenende? pffft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wochende !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hatte heute schulfrei ;D


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Wochende !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehe. Und wir fahrn im Januar ne Woche auf Skifreizeit. Und nächste Woche ist erstmal LAN bei nem Kumpel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (30. November 2007)

hmmmmm...ich sitz auch noch bis sechs in der Arbeit.
Aber als ich Riane's Avatar gesehen hab, muss ich sagen ich würd jetzt viel lieber Riane besuchen gehen^^


----------



## Fauzi (30. November 2007)

Will auch sehen ^^


----------



## Reeth Caldason (30. November 2007)

ich wünschte ich hätte hier in namibia n anständiges i-net damit ich mir bissi off equip für meinen warri farmen kann damit ich im nächsten addon schneller lvln kann. mit meinen arbeitszeiten bin ich zu frieden...16:30 feierabend da könnte mal schon was reißen...=(
aba in 1 monat gibs wieder anständiges i-net und ich kann meinen warri auf vordermann bringen.


----------

